# Life goes on...



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Well - we met up with happy couple and baby at the weekend - and I have to say it went ok - much better than I expected. It was a very casual thing and kind of spur of the moment so I did not have days to get all wound up about it. As you know, I had sent them gifts and the baby was wearing my outfit. Sooo cute (of course). I cleared the air a little with the woman, when she asked me why I hadn't been in touch for like 9 months (!) I said it was difficult - and she said that she knew but could do nothing to tell me that as I kept away. That was good to hear - that she actually thought about it. But although it is good to clear the air - I think I was a bit over generous cos I said 'It was all me - you did nothing wrong' (And that isn't really the truth cos she was very insensitive at the beginning). But at the end of the day let bygones be bygones. It actually makes ME feel better to be friends. I like liking people (if ykwim) rather than feeling bad about hating them. So I'm in a much better place. 
And it is good that perhaps we can spend time with them. The bloke is dh's oldest friend after all. He is besotted with the baby (a girl). And it is rather sweet actually. I guess I'm moving to a stronger place cos I can handle it. Today I'm feeling a bit low - but I'm being kind to myself. Gonna have an easy day today - the sadness is just so huge. But I don't HAVE to always dwell on it. Just let it wash over me and then get up again - and carry on. I have a good life - and plenty to look forward to.
Bernie xx


----------



## Angel Child (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Bernie,

You are very brave and it is okay to feel down today, it was probably emotionally very draining, but it sounds like you we a star at the weekend. Just want to give you big  . You are being so positive about things, and are inspirational.

  
Angel


----------



## florie (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi Bernie

I also just wanted to give you a big 

.....i like what you said - "*the sadness is just so huge. But I don't HAVE to always dwell on it. Just let it wash over me and then get up again - and carry on. I have a good life - and plenty to look forward to."*

That is such a good ethos.....i feel similar but find it hard to put it into words, thank you  I have a similar situation coming up....friends and their baby coming to stay for the weekend....EEK!! Wish me luck!

I will use your words to keep me strong

Take care

Florie x


----------



## vickied (Jun 25, 2008)

aww babes all my love i know how hard it is i am going to have to do this soon as well and the woman is just hellish she dosn't even like the kid she has let alone this one but like u i will get through it as we wonderfull human women we r lol


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks - for your support.
Bernie xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Bernie,

Thank you for letting us know how it went for you and being so honest about how it was both somewhat difficult but also a good part of your moving on. You are a source of inspiration.

Jq xxx


----------



## Myownangel (Aug 24, 2005)

Thanks jq. I've had a few low days since. And at the moment I'm just refusing to dwell on the awful prospect that lies ahead. I know that on good days I'm ok with it - but on bad days - well, you know.
Bernie xxx


----------



## jq (Nov 14, 2006)

Yes, I know. Love to you. Jq xxx


----------

